# Transitioning pregnant does to less alfalfa



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We are running low on our alfalfa supply, so we are going to begin rationing it and saving it only for our pregnant girls. Will it cause a problem slowly switching from all alfalfa, to part alfalfa and part grass? And how much alfalfa per grass should pregnant girls get?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you feed grain or other protein supplements? My handy little chart says 13-14% protein in late gestation. If your alfalfa is 18% and your grass is 10% you'd do 50-50 to get 14%, a little less for 13.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We can get alfalfa pellets, so if I need to make up the difference in alfalfa pellets, I will. My youngest doe will get grain. My older doe will not as she throws nice sized kids and is on the smaller side.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

IMO the nutritional requirements of a pregnant doe are are greatest during the last thirty days of there pregnancy. With that in mind you should feed your poorest hay early in the pregnancy and increase the nutritional quality of your hay as the pregnancy progresses. I grain my doe's the last month of there pregnancy and add vitamin E to there grain. The vitamin E helps with kid vigor shortly after birth


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think you should switch them over to the pellets, the protein content is important during late gestation.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, that's what I was nervous about, which is why I want to start stretching it. I want it to last all through the pregnancy. What I was wondering is if I do 50/50 alfalfa hay and grass, will that hurt them if they're used to getting more calcium (straight alfalfa). And if, as a last resort, I run out of alfalfa completely, will pellets be able to hold them over?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Agreed, late gestation is when the kids do 70% of their growing. The doe needs the extra calories and calcium. I'd give alfalfa pellets.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you feel alfalfa pellets will be necessary at any point, if I am feeding them half grass and half alfalfa? Will that be too shocking of a change? They are 2 and 3 months bred right now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would start alfalfa pellets for the ones that are 3 months along, and start the others next month.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I give a little bit of dairy grain, mostly alfalfa and grass hay and chaffhaye (simply because it's easier to store and source).

My concern with pellets is that it lacks long fibers. As they get into later pregnancy, if they triplet or are overweight, they don't have a lot of space. I like to increase alfalfa hay in late pregnancy (but this year I'll be mixing in chaffhaye). You need to meet their calcium & mineral requirements, protein needs, energy needs AND rumen needs (fiber). The problem with grass hay is that it doesn't meet those other needs as well - right when late pregnancy leaves less rumen space for processing.

The big question is how pregnant are your girls?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh, you said they're 2-3 months. If you could keep them on alfalfa for the last 2 months, that would be good. If just the last month, still better than not. If you have to cut to half grass hay even in late pregnancy, could you get dairy minerals?

If it were me, if I had to cut them back, I'd cut back right now and increase later rather than cutting back in late pregnancy.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The grass hay will provide fiber while the pellets will take care of their nutritional needs. Pelleted alfalfa is more concentrated than the hay, so less of it needs to be consumed per ration.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, that's what I'm intending - cut back now and continue half and half until they deliver. Does that sound good? And, as a last resort, if I know I'll run out before delivery, I'll offer plenty of alfalfa pellets. I just want them to be okay and not contribute to milk fever.

We do not have grass hay right now, we're going (planning) on getting it tomorrow. There is no alfalfa hay available that I know of. So I want to make what we have last throughout the pregnancy if I possibly can.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Will it hurt them having a decrease in calcium right now, is what I was curious of. Since I want the alfalfa (if possible) to last throughout the whole pregnancy, I will need to cut back a bit on it. They are used to getting straight alfalfa.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Hypocalcemia is a concern at kidding or in early lactation if there's a drop in calcium. So I would cut back now - but not too fast - and try to increase the last month or 2 weeks if you can, with pellets if necessary. This year I'm feeding free choice grass hay with just a small amount (~ 1 lb per head) of very expensive alfalfa, my first doe just popped out two 7 lb doelings easily and everyone else looks healthy so seems to be working out well. But I've added the alfalfa slowly, not had to decrease.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds like you've got a good plan. If you have high producers give them dibs on alfalfa. The biggest concern with pellets is if they fill up on them and don't save room for much hay. If you can keep them on 50% alfalfa hay, they should get the protein, energy and roughage, and you can boost with pellets as needed.

There are other ways to supplement calcium. They do need calcium to lay down bones in the fetus, but _most_ of the demand is for milk. I have girls who bag up a month ahead - I worry about calcium when I start seeing the bag. (I worry about general minerals before then.) Milk fever isn't usually a problem 2 or 3 months before birth - and feeding half alfalfa should meet calcium needs for most does. A lot of farms feed little to no alfalfa - your girls are fortunate to get 50%.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Good quality grass hay is good for goats. I've always fed half grass and half alfalfa. I've fed grass with alfalfa pellets and grass with chaffe hay as well. Half and half, by weight, provides @ 3 parts Calcium to 1 Phosphorus and that is really a good ratio. While they DO need Calcium to build bone, make milk, etc. They also need phosphorus to move and use that Calcium and alfalfa is actually deficient in that, which is why we use grain to balance it better. I don't see a problem with it at all.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! My main concern was the cutting back - if they had been getting half and half this whole time I wouldn't sweat it, but I get jumpy about everything when it comes to bred does.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

My vet said to never put your goats on straight alfalfa, 2 summers ago i got several mini Nubians and the guy i bought them from had them on nothing but alfalfa with some grain. I had 5 of my goats die and the vet said it was because they were not on any costal hay which should be offered at all times and then supplemented with alfalfa. Of course the pregnant does and nursing ones get more of the alfalfa hay and grain. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm really surprised about the goats without grass hay dying. My goats are on full alfalfa have been for almost a year and doing fine. Is there something I'm missing here??


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't like feeding straight alfalfa either, but I know plenty of people who do it and have been for years.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have found that my does get tired of the straight alfalfa, so I mix in some orchard and local hay with it and now they go nuts over that. So I'm going to mix it from now in;-)


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Not sure but my vet contacted the vet at the Texas A&M vet school and thats what he said. Has anyone else ever heard this?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Heard what, scubacoz?

BTW, the girls did fine transitioning.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

About goats dying from eating straight alfalfa! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I suppose there could be a higher risk of rumen issues like acidosis and bloat. But it would depend on the alfalfas quality and cutting too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooh, well, quite a few people on here were feeding straight alfalfa with no issues. It may depend on your area.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

The minerals you use could also be a factor. Sweetlix Meat Maker has more calcium than Magnum Milk because it is made for goats eating a browse or pasture diet. Magnum Milk is meant to be used with goats getting alfalfa and therefore more calcium in their diet. Details are on the Sweetlix site. 

I just happened to look that up earlier today because it seems most people use Meat Maker, but Magnum Milk is what was recommended to me. I was curious to know what was the difference and why.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I bought the goats from a guy on Colorado and he delivered them. He had them on straight alfalfa for the trip here ( i live in Texas) he said he put them on the alfalfa to bring them here because there were a few nursing does. But he did say that they were on costal hay in colorado. I figured the vet from the vet school knew what he was talking about. Personally i think it was the transition from colorado to the Texas heat. When he got here it was in August and 105 degrees. Also the altitude change could all of been a factor. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

ThreeHavens you were talking About that the girls did fine transitioning, was that for me? And if so do i know you?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Never mind i see what you were talking About. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have one last question, sorry, lol! We've decided to lesson the alfalfa hay they get because they don't like it as much as pellets. So if five does (Nigerians) are getting two alfalfa flakes a day (plus free-choice grass) how much pellets should they all split to make sure the pregger girls are getting enough calcium?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you know what your normal flake weighs by chance?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do not. They are fairly heavy and coarse, probably why the does don't like them much. 

We were thinking of giving them all four cups of alfalfa pellets morning and night.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

scubacoz said:


> About goats dying from eating straight alfalfa!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
> S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
> Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


I have heard it can be considered "hot" and I imagine of you go from poor quality alfalfa to excellent..it could cause issues for sure. Or if you switched them from anything to straight good alfalfa it might too...that's why i prefer to give alfalfa pellets and a quality grass hay...plus mine love the weeds


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just found an interesting article....

http://myhorse.com/blogs/horse-care/feeding/is-feeding-alfalfa-hay-a-wise-choice-for-your-horse/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I decided to up them so my five girls are splitting 16 cups a day. 8 in the am and 8 in the pm. They were licking the bowl clean so I figured maybe they needed a little bit more. I'm hoping I don't mess them up increasing that little bit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure they will be fine. You know how to increase feed slowly.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I did, I just had read something about not increasing calcium in late pregnancy. However in this case I feel they needed it. Such a balancing act, haha!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I feed premium-supreme alfalfa only to all my goats. That won't kill them unless they bloat or get into mold. In fact, mine look best on alfalfa. I don't feed grass hay and rarely grain my adult stock. I've had a couple cases of bloat in all the years I've done this and that was because I ran out of my winter supply and had to start feeding a fresh first cutting which was just too hot. Many people feed alfalfa only. 

ThreeHavens: You shouldn't have any problems switching them to a grass/alfalfa mix. Just do it slowly. Health wise, I don't think you'll have any issues.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great info, Kylee, thank you.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, thanks for the info. The vet i first started using told me that too much alfalfa would kill them so i did start using a vet that knows about goats. Mine love alfalfabut i also feed costal hat and grain in the mornings. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

There seems to be a lot of people posting in this thread who are very knowledgeable about what kind of hay to feed goats. Have any of you heard of feeding goats hay made from winter rye? If anyone has any advice with that, could you please check out this thread and share your knowledge there? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/cereal-rye-hay-176288/

thanks!


----------

